# Transformer 12v halogen



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

skip wire nuts, just butt splice the connections


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

300.15 doesn't specifically mention a jbox is required when using sj cord.

So, switch to NM and use a box


----------



## artisanelec (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, I might just place the transformer in a 4 or 5 inch box and make all my 110v connections in the box using sj cord with a plug.

anymore suggestions would be great.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I have given up on low voltage halogen lamps. If needed I opt for the GU10 mains type. I take them out when I can advise a custome to spend the cash. Have tried LED's also but light level output is not up to value yet.

Frank


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

I gave up on em as well. Half the time when the kids would slam a cabinet door shut with the light on, it would pop the filament. Should've given up on the kids instead.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

artisanelec said:


> Hey guys I have a simple question when wiring an electronic transformer for a 12v halogen lamp do I need to use a box when wiring the primary side or can I get use sj cord and wire nuts.
> 
> Thanks again :thumbup:


I am very confused by all the responses. What kind of trany is it. If you have primary wires just sticking out of the trany then it must be in a box. Wac transformers have a special box you buy to house the trany.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

thermal sensors


----------



## joseph (Jan 20, 2010)

any 12volt transformer with 120 or 110 on the primary side should be in a box


----------



## jbrookers (Dec 7, 2008)

artisanelec said:


> Hey guys I have a simple question when wiring an electronic transformer for a 12v halogen lamp do I need to use a box when wiring the primary side or can I get use sj cord and wire nuts.
> 
> Thanks again :thumbup:


 Yes, the primary side should be in a box. Are you looking to plug it in? Is this why you have SO cord? You can get 12V plug-in transformers. Personally, I prefer hardwired enclosed 120v lights whenever possible. 12V stuff can be very problematic.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

mr-16s get too hot.. And they don't like vibration.
The transformers burn out too fast and are normally hard to get at though that small hole. (pot light)


----------



## sparky.jp (May 1, 2009)

Not to mention that when used in the bulb-down orientation as in a can light or on a track, the heat causes oxidation and failure of the terminals in the socket, everybody I know who has these lights eventually seems to have this same failure (cheap socket terminals?).


----------



## millclarke (Feb 10, 2010)

joseph said:


> any 12volt transformer with 120 or 110 on the primary side should be in a box


Yes, he is right. 12volt transformer with 110 or more, on the primary side should be in a box.


----------



## bradgarbiel (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion dude. This would be helpful for me,,,,


----------



## canlyhanson (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for your replies with good suggestions. I think this will keeps going on for a long while


----------

